# brake master hit and miss engine



## artrans (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello guys new to site and a great site as well. This is a long shot but someone I no said years ago he was at a show and saw a model hit and engine made from a brake master Cly.
Which seems like a great idea its cast it has the piston bore and the water Hopper all done
a picture would by very helpful. If anybody no's something say something thanks art


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 4, 2008)

That seems like a very workable idea. I haven't seen it done, but it seems logical. I will be watching this with interest.---Brian


----------



## dparker (Nov 4, 2008)

Artrans: Funny you should mention this, I have a couple of old wheel cylinders from a 1936 IHC pickup sitting at the end of my lathe bench that I have been wondering of how they could be made into a little steam/air engine. I may need to do a little cogitating on that idea. 
Wheel cylinders could be good for air engines or possibly steam engines but the thought of using master cylinder may be something even better for a IC engine.
 Glad that you were able to get the plans for the Hit and Miss engine. Any connection between that and your master cylinder idea?
don


----------

